# FS, 230G Complete Setup



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay gang, I have changed my mind...I just do not have the time in my life right now for this kind of commitment and once again have decided to sell this...please read carefully as I will NOT part this out and sell seperately...this is ONE HELL OF A DEAL for this price...here is all that is included.

1- 230 Gallon Muster tank 72"L X 24"D X 31"H Completely drilled and plumbed for UV and two seperate closed loop systems with through glass bulkheads. This tank has never seen water! it is BRAND NEW
2- Fluval FX-5's one Brand new in Box, one slightly used with brand new impeller in perfect running condition! both with new media, 
1-Aquatic Life 72" T5 Fixture featuring 4 10K bulbs, 2 6700 Bulbs and two color Enhancing bulbs with 8 LED Moonlights-I also have some bulbs that came with the unit but changed them to what is listed above...BRAND NEW
2-250W Ebo Jager heaters-BRAND NEW
1-Jehmco Heater controller with two outlets-BRAND NEW
1-36 Watt Coralife Turbo Twist UV sterilizer-BRAND NEW
25 feet of 1" nylon braided hose-BRAND NEW
350 pounds of various gravels- three bags of cemex brand-BRAND NEW
2-custom made overflow boxes (shown on DIY section of website)-BRAND NEW
1-OSI Spanish Galleon Ship Wreck Aquarium Ornament-BRAND NEW
1-large can of Colorbits fish food-BRAND NEW
Several pieces of Driftwood collected from Harrison Lake currently submerged in a bath tub of water
1- Custom built stand (still not completed) built out of 2" X 4"s to support tank-BRAND NEW
1- 1 40 tablet box of Floura Tabs-BRAND NEW
1- API Mini Test Kit, never opened-BRAND NEW
Fluval Polishing pads for FX5's

first $2300.00 takes it all. Pm me if you are interested. Please someone buy this setup, I need it gone! the price is somewhat negotiable, but I will not give this away so no low ball offers please! Remember I will not part this out!
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Does nobody here realize just how good of deal this truly is? I figured someone would have snapped this up in a heart beat, guess the economy is that bad...and no HST to worry about either...


----------



## CrazyJ (Jul 24, 2010)

Definitely a great deal, I don't have the space or the money for it though. Someone will end up with a sweet setup though, that light ballast has to be worth several hundred $$ to begin with.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

i would have, if i didnt buy my 210..
if only you posted a few weeks earlier eh
let me know if you want to part out though !


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

pics?.......


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I really want some of the setup, but I can't use the tank. I think that's part of the problem. Not trying to run your sale, but people with tanks are not going to want all of that and a n00b is likely not going to want to spend > $2k on a first tank. Good luck with the sale though.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

CrazyJ said:


> Definitely a great deal, I don't have the space or the money for it though. Someone will end up with a sweet setup though, that light ballast has to be worth several hundred $$ to begin with.


Yup that is 500 plus dollar light all on its own!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback all, I will not part this out and will continue to sell it as one package. If there are parts you need, buy the whole setup and then sell the parts you dont need, I dont have the time to sell it parted out! either that or I will eventually set it up on my own and have the nicest looking unfilled aquarium setup !


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

If you can post pictures I may be interested in taking the setup


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch, what do you want pictures of? A 230 gallon tank is not light weight and is tough to move around for photos...all of the rest is in the descriptions...trust me this is all as i stated, Brand New, with the exception of the gravel and one FX5 which was used for two months by another person and I put a new impeller in it as the previous impeller ingested some gravel and did not work as well as it should of and was noisy, now it is perfect.

To Answer this question from Discus...if your just going to set it up unfilled why are you selling it then?

Well if no one wants it, I would rather set it up empty than fill it up and not have time to care for the fish...I kept fish for a number of years and I loved the hobby, I decided to get back into it after a 10 year absence and then realized after I bought all the stuff, that I truthfully did not have the time it takes to care for fish in a tank this size so I have decided to sell it. If no one buys it, I will set it up in my basement and wait until such times as I have the time to care for the fish!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok guys, stay on topic. The seller clearly stated that he is not willing to part out and to the seller Clownloachlover, some people just wanna see a pic of something especially if they are gonna drop $2300 on it. I know I wouldn't agree to buying something without seeing a pic of it. I have gone ahead and cleaned up this thread.


----------

